# How to register divorce/marriage/new name in UK & US?



## ruscin (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for any help you can give....I've gone round the internet and just feel confused.

I have indefinite leave to remain, and have been in the UK just under 5 years. Since coming here I have divorced, remarried, moved, and now want to change my surname. Here are my questions:

Do I need to inform UK immigration of my new address, divorce and remarriage?

Do I need to register the divorce in the US, where the marriage took place?

Do I need to register my new marriage in the US?

How on earth do I change my surname in both countries?

If I apply for naturalisation, do I have duel-citizenship or do I have to give up my US passport?

And here's a silly one: my American driver's license just expired - can I somehow get a new one from over here? Because I need to be able to drive on my next trip to the states, and I don't have a UK or international license (I don't drive here).

Don't think me lazy, but there is some really good advice on here and I'd love to hear what you've been through in regard to any of the above.

Many thanks


----------

